# Vaccine Passports



## 2cv (Feb 11, 2021)

It looks likely that vaccine passports may help to open up international travel later this year. Link
Nothing new really, many countries have required certain vaccinations for entry before.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 11, 2021)

Personally, I don't see what all the hoo hah is about.
As you say, Bill, proof of vaccination is needed for other diseases and has been for many decades.

This just happens to be on a (much!) bigger scale


----------



## QFour (Feb 11, 2021)

We got given a card and a badge at the hospital. Nurse said we should photograph it incase we loose it. If they leave it to the doctors to sort out they are going to find a way to charge you for a letter everytime you want to travel. Also got new GHIC card. It's rather nice with the Union Jack on it.


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 11, 2021)

I already have a passport so dont mind another. Someone pointed out why have the vaccine injection when even if you get it you can pass it on. Possibly true The reason to get the injection is that if you have had it and travel to say Greece, you wont get ill so wont put pressure on their health system. Of course you may also have had problems getting health insurance. Just a thought. I could be wrong but maybe thats why they are doing it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 11, 2021)

The minute the virus escaped into the wild the whole world was on the back foot.
To my way of thinking... we are basically in the thick of a battle trying to get a handle on its spread and reducing it's impact.

Three immediate global impacts (leaving aside economics) and these have *never altered* from day 1:-

1. potential deaths 
2. potential long term damage to health
3. overwhelming of hospital and health systems if virus not stopped or brought under control in some way

The vaccine passport is just another tool in the battle to regain some sort of control over all three of the above.

It really is a simple as that.
If we need a covid vaccine passport to travel abroad etc., so be it


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The minute the virus *escaped into the wild *the whole world was on the back foot.
> To my way of thinking... we are basically in the thick of a battle trying to get a handle on its spread and reducing it's impact.
> 
> Three immediate global impacts (leaving aside economics) and these have *never altered* from day 1:-
> ...


 
Isn't that still a conspiracy theory? You gone to the dark side   

Will get passport if I have to, chances are it's going to happen. Won't be happy and will always use whatever tools are legal to get it dumped. Not that that matters if its a requirement to enter another country, I'll just hope it gets kicked out of other countries too. I smell a revolt. 
I don't think comparing this to the vaccines and proof of that are needed currently are in any way comparable, stands up to no scrutiny whatsoever. 
Need a lot more info regarding all this though.


----------



## witzend (Feb 11, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Of course you may also have had problems getting health insurance. Just a thought. I could be wrong but maybe thats why they are doing it.


We didn't renew it as don't see we are likely to need it this year but a question on our annual travel insurance renewal was have you been vaccinated for cv


----------



## 2cv (Feb 11, 2021)

Nothing is proved as yet of course, but it would seem logical that If a vaccinated person is better at fighting the virus than if they were unvaccinated then the multiplication within their body would not occur and therefore they would be less likely to pass it on. Maybe another reason some countries may require a vaccine passport in time.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2021)

2cv said:


> Nothing is proved as yet of course, but it would seem logical that If a vaccinated person is better at fighting the virus than if they were unvaccinated then the multiplication within their body would not occur and therefore they would be less likely to pass it on. Maybe another reason some countries may require a vaccine passport in time.



Yes, that would seem logical, but not necessarily the case, and true we don't know yet.
What we do know, and is equally logical, is that the vaccine reduces symptoms. As coughing is one of the symptoms any reduction in coughing has to be a good thing as far as reducing transmission.

*Sorry, meant vaccine, not virus.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 11, 2021)

My suspicion is that this is all about you not becoming a drain on the health service of the country you enter, should you get CV.


----------



## Wully (Feb 11, 2021)

Wonder if travel insurances will have COVID clauses built in to then.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 11, 2021)

mark61 said:


> *Isn't that still a conspiracy theory? You gone to the dark side*
> 
> Will get passport if I have to, chances are it's going to happen. Won't be happy and will always use whatever tools are legal to get it dumped. Not that that matters if its a requirement to enter another country, I'll just hope it gets kicked out of other countries too. I smell a revolt.
> I don't think comparing this to the vaccines and proof of that are needed currently are in any way comparable, stands up to no scrutiny whatsoever.
> Need a lot more info regarding all this though.



My bad. Poor choice of words!
What I meant was, once the virus started to spread beyond the point where containment and stopping it in its tracks might have been achieved.

As for vaccine passport, you're right about it being early days.
Govts. & scientists around the world are grappling non stop on the best way forward to stop the spread.
And you can't seriously confine people to near house arrest and be causing untold damage in other ways indefinitely.
There will be a major breaking point at some stage, so we can only hope and pray the vaccines will get us out of this catastrophic mess sooner rather than later.

Without the vaccines (potentially) reducing the spread and (hopefully) reducing the severity of illness and death, you might as well call on King Canute to stop it constantly mutating and spreading.


----------



## QFour (Feb 11, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> My suspicion is that this is all about you not becoming a drain on the health service of the country you enter, should you get CV.



If you have the vaccination then the chances of you carrying the virus is very low and you are unlikely to pass it on. The virus is very clever and is looking for ways to beat the hosts immune system so it can spread. The corona virus does not mutate like other viruses and has a way of proof reading its own RNA to make sure it does not mutate into something that renders it harmless. Why have passports. It stops any none vaccinated person travelling and bringing back a new strain of the virus that we have no defence against. Chances are we are going to need another vaccine in the Autumn as the virus is bound to change again. It's a bit like the flu virus in some ways and as it tries to keep going and beat the immune system it is going to try new tricks.

So we now have to ask ourselves does it have a brain of some sort and what is its objective. If it infects everyone on the planet it will just die out but it's got a very long way to go and this one is going to be around for years.

The first Polio epidemic was in 1894 and in 2017 after many vaccine drives around the world there were 22 cases reported. They have had a vaccine for Polio for the last 50+ years but trying to get it to the remote parts of the world has proved very problematic.


----------



## witzend (Feb 14, 2021)

I noticed they use your NHS number to record You having the Vaccine so would be easily to check your having had it


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 14, 2021)

witzend said:


> I noticed they use your National Insurance number to record You having the Vaccine so would be easily to check your having had it



I think you mean your NHS number, not your NI number.

NI number is used for tax, benefits and pensions.
NHS number is your medical number and completely separate.

Everyone might feel we're moving closer to 'Big Brother', but let's not get there too soon!


----------



## winks (Feb 14, 2021)

I think it’s a bit odd that there is push back in some quarters to having a certified record of vaccination for humanoids when it is just accepted that such a system is acceptable for your mutts. 

When I renewed my driving licence the digital image from my passport was used with my consent which strikes me as sensible. With the vaccine I have no problem at all with a digital marker being added to my passport. 

This from someone slightly left of Marx and not generally trusting of governments. Just as long as it’s not handed to Fujitsu or any other of the current favourites. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## witzend (Feb 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think you mean your NHS number, not your NI number.


Yes thats what I meant the NI number was for the GHIC card


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 14, 2021)

Didn't get a card here, only an explanitary leaflet.  It has a place to put the date you should get your 2nd vac.  Other parts of Scotland give you both appointment dates on the first letter.  Lanarkshire NHS are not that organised.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 14, 2021)

Listening to "Any Answers" yesterday any suggestion of a holiday abroad, particularly by the older community attracted extreme vitriol , by BBC standards. The young have given up there freedom to protect the elderly and all they can think about is swanning off on holiday. I'm not sure who protected those who died in care homes or who is protecting the 7.1million 16 to 64 year olds who are considered vulnerable, many because they are obese and have type 2 diabetes.


----------



## colinm (Feb 14, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> The young have given up there freedom to protect the elderly and all they can think about is swanning off on holiday. I'm not sure who protected those who died in care homes or who is protecting the 7.1million 16 to 64 year olds who are considered vulnerable, many because they are obese and have type 2 diabetes.



Latest from ambulance crews in our area, very few elderly in the last week, increasing numbers of 20 and 30 year olds, who where otherwise fit, not all will be making it out alive.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 14, 2021)

colinm said:


> Latest from ambulance crews in our area, very few elderly in the last week, increasing numbers of 20 and 30 year olds, who where otherwise fit, not all will be making it out alive.


I'm not doubting the young are getting ill. I'm saying they are complaining that they've been shut down to protect the old, who shouldn't be selfish enough to want to get out of the box they've been stuck in for twelve months and go on holiday, perhaps forgetting that 45 percent of those who have passed away were elderly in care homes and there are more young vulnerable than there are over 65's in total.
This is more of a warning to fellow motorhomers not to be too noisy about their dreams.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 14, 2021)

I have an 'International Certificate of Vaccination or Prophylaxis'_ with one entry for 'Stamaril Yellow Fever' sounds impressive eh!_
Small little booklet filled in and issued by the practice nurse, completed in biro (black cos blue don't count) four pages stapled together and folded in half.
Proof positive should anyone require it and I remember to carry it, I had been vaccinated against 'Yellow Fever'.
Never given a thought that it may become important at a border check somewhere.
I'd like to think that something important as proof of a C19 vaccination would not be open to abuse as a handwritten piece of paper.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 21, 2021)

Initial indications are that being vaccinated does reduce transmission. Link


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 22, 2021)

2cv said:


> Initial indications are that being vaccinated does reduce transmission. Link



If only that information had come from someone who was not a politician (hope that doesn't get the thread pulled). I suppose if there are fewer residents in care homes and those remaining have been vaccinated then it's obvious transmission rates will be lower, mortalities and vaccinations equals reduced transmission.


----------



## REC (Feb 22, 2021)

I do think that hospital staff/ care workers will have the jab added as another mandatory vaccination eventually. For heath and safety of workers and patients, we have to be vaccinated with MMR, TB, HepB and Varicella immunity proven or cannot work.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

Some kind of vaccine passport for overseas travel, yes. It makes perfect sense because it gives them confidence that you stand very little chance of being a drain on their local medical resources and are highly unlikely to be spreading something new.

Needing vaccine passports within the UK? Definitely no! - it's almost verging on hysteria now and is pointless and illogical if you think about it. Lots of businesses and venues are now saying they don't want to employ/admit anyone without a passport because _"*we want to protect our staff and customers*"_. The hugely overwhelming point of having the vaccine is to protect yourself against serious disease or death if you do get infected. Yes, there's a secondary effect of the vax in giving protection to others because of reduced transmission etc but that will be afforded to everyone else equally - those with or without a vaccine - and it's coming from you, not them. Bear with me! If you sit next to an unvaccinated person in the cinema, who is most at risk? They are of course because you've got your safety shield, they haven't. The protection those company bosses spoke of already sits with all those staff and customers who are vaccinated and is helping to protect all the people they mingle with. Yes anyone could still be unlucky enough to catch Covid but the unvaccinated are the ones taking the bigger risk. Substitute the world flu for Covid and you'll appreciate the nonsense that this is. Ultimately, we should hopefully be able to live with Covid as we live with flu - it's out there and it could be deadly but we've had our jabs.

Another point is that our percentages of people taking up the vaccine will likely ensure that case numbers eventually remain very low in the UK. The fewer cases there are in the community, the less chance it has to mutate into something nasty. The small proportion of unvaccinated people are more likely to be infecting each other than those who rolled their sleeves up but there won't be enough of them to effect the whole picture.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2021)

Wully said:


> Wonder if travel insurances will have COVID clauses built in to then.


Of course there will be an extra cost a bit like windscreen cover on your car ins, any excuse to make the punter pay more.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

REC said:


> I do think that hospital staff/ care workers will have the jab added as another mandatory vaccination eventually. For heath and safety of workers and patients, we have to be vaccinated with MMR, TB, HepB and Varicella immunity proven or cannot work.


Ruth I agree, that's a very good point   The main difference with Covid is that most of the patients as well as the staff will already have been vaccinated, so it isn't such a one-sided risk situation... which is great


----------



## Brockley (Feb 23, 2021)

My vaccination card records the two dates administered, each of the administering nurses signatures and the batch numbers of each jab (Pfizer). Looks very unimpressive and could surely never be considered a passport in its own right.

The only thing I can imagine is that because GP’s are notified of both injections, some sort of bona fide certificate could be issued by them accordingly and would stand up to any scrutiny?

Have to say I thought that those bothering to take a vaccine for the right reasons would at least be given an edge (in priority of freedom to travel) over conspiracy theorists and doubter who simply disguise fear with bravado.


----------



## Snapster (Feb 25, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> Some kind of vaccine passport for overseas travel, yes. It makes perfect sense because it gives them confidence that you stand very little chance of being a drain on their local medical resources and are highly unlikely to be spreading something new.
> 
> Needing vaccine passports within the UK? Definitely no! - it's almost verging on hysteria now and is pointless and illogical if you think about it. Lots of businesses and venues are now saying they don't want to employ/admit anyone without a passport because _"*we want to protect our staff and customers*"_. The hugely overwhelming point of having the vaccine is to protect yourself against serious disease or death if you do get infected. Yes, there's a secondary effect of the vax in giving protection to others because of reduced transmission etc but that will be afforded to everyone else equally - those with or without a vaccine - and it's coming from you, not them. Bear with me! If you sit next to an unvaccinated person in the cinema, who is most at risk? They are of course because you've got your safety shield, they haven't. The protection those company bosses spoke of already sits with all those staff and customers who are vaccinated and is helping to protect all the people they mingle with. Yes anyone could still be unlucky enough to catch Covid but the unvaccinated are the ones taking the bigger risk. Substitute the world flu for Covid and you'll appreciate the nonsense that this is. Ultimately, we should hopefully be able to live with Covid as we live with flu - it's out there and it could be deadly but we've had our jabs.
> 
> Another point is that our percentages of people taking up the vaccine will likely ensure that case numbers eventually remain very low in the UK. The fewer cases there are in the community, the less chance it has to mutate into something nasty. The small proportion of unvaccinated people are more likely to be infecting each other than those who rolled their sleeves up but there won't be enough of them to effect the whole picture.


I’m wondering about virus mutations and if people who have not had the vaccine are more likely to harbour and pass on these mutations?
If that is the case then could they be at risk of passing on a mutation that the vaccine has no defence against? 

I know viruses mutate all the time but it seems logical that these mutations have more chance of being spread by the unvaccinated.
I don’t know the answer, just thinking aloud!


----------



## Tookey (Feb 25, 2021)

Snapster said:


> I’m wondering about virus mutations and if people who have not had the vaccine are more likely to harbour and pass on these mutations?
> If that is the case then could they be at risk of passing on a mutation that the vaccine has no defence against?
> 
> I know viruses mutate all the time but it seems logical that these mutations have more chance of being spread by the unvaccinated.
> I don’t know the answer, just thinking aloud!


Just like the flu I think we will continuously be adapting, flu and covid jabs for high risk groups


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 25, 2021)

I think that apart from the obvious advantages of rolling out the vaccine to every adult perhaps an equally important factor is that once all are vaccinated anyone who gets Covid symptoms is likely to have a new variant. Testing for new variants would be much easier when there are few cases reported and local measures to try and contain them easier. This would buy time for tweaking a booster shot vaccine. That’s my three in the morning thought for the day.......


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 25, 2021)

2cv said:


> It looks likely that vaccine passports may help to open up international travel later this year. Link
> Nothing new really, many countries have required certain vaccinations for entry before.


You mean the passport the government have said numerous times its not doing one? The same government that gave thousands to two companies to develop one months before they said they were not doing one.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 25, 2021)

Snapster said:


> I’m wondering about virus mutations and if people who have not had the vaccine are more likely to harbour and pass on these mutations?
> If that is the case then could they be at risk of passing on a mutation that the vaccine has no defence against?
> 
> I know viruses mutate all the time but it seems logical that these mutations have more chance of being spread by the unvaccinated.
> I don’t know the answer, just thinking aloud!


Good points. I don't know the answer either but there are lots of clues.

As of early February, over 4,000 variants had been identified since the start of the pandemic but most are not of concern, so we only hear about the handful that gain some kind of strong advantage for survival, like being more contagious or avoiding the vaccine antibodies.

We all know that the more cases there are in the community, the more chance there is of the virus throwing up a nasty variant. Lockdown is bringing cases down rapidly and in another couple of months, case numbers should be very low and easily monitored, fingers crossed. If the vaccine take-up stays as incredibly high as it is now, there won't be enough active infections to give the virus a good chance to whip up a killer variation.

It's now easier to monitor border arrivals and to test, track and trace all cases to clamp down on any variants... will be even easier once case numbers are low.

We have some of the best genome sequencing labs and expertise in the world here (we do the sequencing for roughly 50% of the world!) so if something scary crops up, we'll know about it and the vaccine will be tweaked.

Bottom line is, I guess I've made up my mind, from what we know, to see the future as bright... the justified doom and gloom of the past year has been absolutely exhausting and damaging. I plan to make the most of my 'get out of jail' vaccine and not worry about catching Covid now that it's unlikely to kill me... until I'm told there's something new to worry about of course!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 25, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> Good points. I don't know the answer either but there are lots of clues.
> 
> As of early February, over 4,000 variants had been identified since the start of the pandemic but most are not of concern, so we only hear about the handful that gain some kind of strong advantage for survival, like being more contagious or avoiding the vaccine antibodies.
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## maingate (Feb 25, 2021)

Peisinoe said:


> You mean the passport the government have said numerous times its not doing one? The same government that gave thousands to two companies to develop one months before they said they were not doing one.



Our Government does not have to do anything about Covid Passports .... but it means you are not going anywhere for a long time if other Governments do.

And it would be prudent to invest in a plan for that eventuality.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 25, 2021)

InnovateUK is a government agency, it has already ploughed money with at least two biometrics companies to look into a vaccine passport.

While I still oppose the idea of a vaccine passport, (at least until we are given a lot more information) I agree we need to be ready for other countries requiring them.


----------



## witzend (Feb 25, 2021)

After reading this 
*



			Spain's Galicia to make Covid vaccine compulsory and fine those who refuse it up to €60K
		
Click to expand...

 *I doubt that we'll be accepted many places without have been Vaccinated


			https://www.thelocal.es/20210223/spains-galicia-to-make-covid-vaccine-compulsory-and-fine-those-who-refuse-it-up-to-60k


----------



## witzend (Feb 25, 2021)

No need to rush with MOT then



> Misery for holidaymakers! EU insiders hint bloc may BAN UK tourists due to OWN jab fiasco


*








						Misery for holidaymakers! EU insiders hint bloc may BAN UK tourists due to OWN jab fiasco
					

BRITISH holidaymakers face being banned from the continent this summer because of the European Union's bungled vaccine scheme.




					www.express.co.uk
				



*


----------



## mark61 (Feb 25, 2021)

witzend said:


> No need to rush with MOT then
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 I think they've fired too soon, if there's any truth to it.


----------



## Allen (Feb 26, 2021)

I’ve no intention of going abroad in the camper...but fully support the idea of having to show proof of being vaccinated.
The vaccine doesn’t give you 100% immunity as I understand it.
I’d much prefer to enjoy a pint in my local pub knowing all those present had been vaccinated than risk sitting next to someone who hasn’t.
This virus can’t be compared to the flu or pneumonia, it’s far more deadly.


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 26, 2021)

Heard on news this morning that there has not been one case of flu reported this year. Sounds like a thumbs up for mask's.


----------



## maingate (Feb 26, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Heard on news this morning that there has not been one case of flu reported this year. Sounds like a thumbs up for mask's.



Not one case of anyone dying of old age either.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 26, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Heard on news this morning that there has not been one case of flu reported this year. Sounds like a thumbs up for mask's.



Yes, I heard that too on a few news reports, which I did find very strange as I was only checking it out at ONS a few days ago.
Shame the ONS figure list Influenza and Pneumonia together, anyway they have numbers up to week 5 2021. 

https://www.ons.gov.uk/aboutus/tran...finformationfoi/influenzadeathsfrom1999to2021


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 26, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Yes, I heard that too on a few news reports, which I did find very strange as I was only checking it out at ONS a few days ago.
> Shame the ONS figure list Influenza and Pneumonia together, anyway they have numbers up to week 5 2021.
> 
> https://www.ons.gov.uk/aboutus/tran...finformationfoi/influenzadeathsfrom1999to2021



I noticed that too the other day. 

A little disingenuous to say no flu deaths then.

Shame it wasn't in picture form.
Then I'd understand a lot better what's going on


----------



## sparrks (Feb 26, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Heard on news this morning that there has not been one case of flu reported this year. Sounds like a thumbs up for mask's.


The government reported in October that pneumonia and influenza deaths would be recorded as Covid deaths as they couldn't differentiate between the three.
Many scientists have observed over the years  that when there is one very dominant virus it seems to suppress all others.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 26, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> Some kind of vaccine passport for overseas travel, yes. It makes perfect sense because it gives them confidence that you stand very little chance of being a drain on their local medical resources and are highly unlikely to be spreading something new.
> 
> *Needing vaccine passports within the UK? Definitely no! *- it's almost verging on hysteria now and is pointless and illogical if you think about it. Lots of businesses and venues are now saying they don't want to employ/admit anyone without a passport because _"*we want to protect our staff and customers*"_. The hugely overwhelming point of having the vaccine is to protect yourself against serious disease or death if you do get infected. Yes, there's a secondary effect of the vax in giving protection to others because of reduced transmission etc but that will be afforded to everyone else equally - those with or without a vaccine - and it's coming from you, not them. Bear with me! If you sit next to an unvaccinated person in the cinema, who is most at risk? They are of course because you've got your safety shield, they haven't. The protection those company bosses spoke of already sits with all those staff and customers who are vaccinated and is helping to protect all the people they mingle with. Yes anyone could still be unlucky enough to catch Covid but the unvaccinated are the ones taking the bigger risk. Substitute the world flu for Covid and you'll appreciate the nonsense that this is. Ultimately, we should hopefully be able to live with Covid as we live with flu - it's out there and it could be deadly but we've had our jabs.
> 
> Another point is that our percentages of people taking up the vaccine will likely ensure that case numbers eventually remain very low in the UK. The fewer cases there are in the community, the less chance it has to mutate into something nasty. The small proportion of unvaccinated people are more likely to be infecting each other than those who rolled their sleeves up but there won't be enough of them to effect the whole picture.


Totally agree with you. The only fair way of implementing it would be when the vast majority of the people have had the vaccine, and then it wouldn't be needed anyway.
My guess is that within a couple of years it will disappear like Sars-1


----------



## witzend (Feb 28, 2021)

Allen said:


> I’ve no intention of going abroad in the camper...but fully support the idea of having to show proof of being vaccinated.
> The vaccine doesn’t give you 100% immunity as I understand it.
> I’d much prefer to enjoy a pint in my local pub knowing all those present had been vaccinated than risk sitting next to someone who hasn’t.
> This virus can’t be compared to the flu or pneumonia, it’s far more deadly.


I'd be better if they made the Vaccine Mandatory unless you had a medical reason supported by a Doctor because all those who refuse the vaccine will only be passing it on to those who thru No fault of their own can't have the Vax Everyone should have a passport those with a medical exception could have it noted and still be accepted. The passport could resemble those badges worn by doorstep sellers and be worn when out an about


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 28, 2021)

There is no doubt that some form of proof of vaccination would make travel abroad and also attending certain events in the uk safer and so help to restore confidence in people. The problem is how and what form the identification takes. Badges would be available on eBay within days, linking it to a smart phone app excludes those without a smartphone. Luckily the chip inserted at the same time should help............  (that’s a joke by the way....). While we have a mindset amongst a few of the population who just look on a rule or restriction as a challenge to get round a reliable form of vaccine proof will be problematic.


----------



## witzend (Feb 28, 2021)

I,d guess the card would have to be like a driving licence  including a photo with the facility to be updated yearly at vaccination time it,ll probaly have a yearly subscription to cover it,s running costs


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2021)

witzend said:


> I,d guess the card would have to be like a driving licence  including a photo with the facility to be updated yearly at vaccination time it,ll probaly have a yearly subscription to cover it,s running costs



The petition against a 'vaccine passport' has over 200k signatures.
The petition for only has 244 signatures, as of today.

I won't speculate either way, quite happy to wait and see what transpires down the line.

If my finger crossing and hopes come to fruition, maybe the virus will eventually die out like Sars did, or maybe we'll manage to get it under control to the extent that it is no longer a threat to global health systems.

If that does happen, then vaccine passports would be redundant.


----------



## witzend (Feb 28, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> If my finger crossing and hopes come to fruition, maybe the virus will eventually die out like Sars did, or maybe we'll manage to get it under control to the extent that it is no longer a threat to global health systems.






 
This fella got a similar Idea


----------



## mark61 (Feb 28, 2021)

witzend said:


> View attachment 94024
> This fella got a similar Idea


 Looking for vaccine passport?


----------



## Farman (Feb 28, 2021)

Nah, why not just dispense with the passport idea and just have the vaccine number tattooed on foreheads.
Must admit it might be good to wear that badge though. Would almost make me feel as special as one of those prefect badges you could get for being especially good and obedient at school.


----------



## witzend (Feb 28, 2021)

Farman said:


> Nah, why not just dispense with the passport idea and just have the vaccine number tattooed on foreheads.


Crikey that number will have to be updated every Year


----------



## Deepwater1 (Mar 1, 2021)

I do not believe in vaccine passports for domestic use but I do feel countries will require such passports for visitors. I've been required to have certain vaccines, when working overseas, I.e. Yellow Fever, having seen a guy who could not prove that he had been vaccinated, dragged out of the queue, and threaten to either have it there, or be sent home. Would you like to be forced by someone you do not trust.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 1, 2021)

Wether or not the government decide to go down the vaccine passport route, IATA have put much effort into such a scheme. Link


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 1, 2021)

There is an inevitability about this this that will prove unstoppable.
We can debate till the cows come in about the ethics, rights and wrongs.
But basically we as a nation are not in full control here. Also it can never be up to governments to decide who can and cannot enter a hotel, fly on a plane, or take a cruise. These decisions must be left to the owners, who have the right to determine who they wish to deal with. Can you imagine what would happen to a hotel, or a cruise liner if they allowed unvaccinated customers to spread Covid. And I know the vaccines are not full proof but they do offer great resistance to Covid being spread, as well as helping to prevent more serious symptoms developing. Then we have the problem of those who have been vaccinated being made to feel as safe as possible, something these organisations will surely highlight as being good for their industries.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 1, 2021)

Whilst I support the idea of a vaccine passport in principle, I can't see it stopping the spread of Covid from other countries. Lets say Pedro the baggage handler at Mexico's main airport is asymptomatic, he spreads covid all over your suitcase, you are fine because you are vaccinated but Fernandez the hotel porter in Peru is the next to handle your suitcase and kops a dose of covid, as does Maya the tour guide in Bolivia, and so on....

Am I talking crap as usual or is the above scenario realistic?


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 1, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Heard on news this morning that there has not been one case of flu reported this year. Sounds like a thumbs up for mask's.


or mis diagnosis....??????   tests are not 100%


----------



## mark61 (Mar 1, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Whilst I support the idea of a vaccine passport in principle, I can't see it stopping the spread of Covid from other countries. Lets say Pedro the baggage handler at Mexico's main airport is asymptomatic, he spreads covid all over your suitcase, you are fine because you are vaccinated but Fernandez the hotel porter in Peru is the next to handle your suitcase and kops a dose of covid, as does Maya the tour guide in Bolivia, and so on....
> 
> Am I talking crap as usual or is the above scenario realistic?



How did Maya kop a dose?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 1, 2021)

mark61 said:


> How did Maya kop a dose?



Rude boys! 

Specially for Ral & Mark (just to educate you as to how Maya might have got a dose...)


----------



## mark61 (Mar 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Rude boys!
> 
> Specially for Ral & Mark (just to educate you as to how Maya might have got a dose...)


 
Have to wonder if chains and whips excite Maya too. 
Na na na, come on.


----------



## witzend (Mar 1, 2021)

2cv said:


> Wether or not the government decide to go down the vaccine passport route, IATA have put much effort into such a scheme. Link


Yes but for their members benefit not the traveling publics


----------



## 2cv (Mar 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> Yes but for their members benefit not the traveling publics



That is undoubtably the case, but of course it also makes travel for the public more possible.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> I noticed they use your NHS number to record You having the Vaccine so would be easily to check your having had it


You would think so wouldn’t you but I am not so sure. I turned up for my jab on Saturday, gave my name and got phone out with message that contained the booking number. Doctor says oh, we don’t need that, there is no correlation between that and you on any system them gave access to.
I am saying no more


----------



## maingate (Mar 1, 2021)

There has been a take up of over 90% for injections by the elderly. I would bet my pension on the fact that a lot of younger people will not bother getting the jab when called. And that is why there needs to be some sort of sanction for those that do not cooperate. Inability to book a foreign holiday would convince many to have the jab.


----------



## witzend (Mar 1, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> You would think so wouldn’t you but I am not so sure.



They did at the vac centre we attended we made app by phone and took letter with us that had number on it


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 1, 2021)

Same for me... I had to have my booking number but they also asked me for name, address and date of birth to check against their listing.


----------



## witzend (Mar 1, 2021)

Just saw this Vaccine  Passports for Europe








						UK Will Discuss Vaccine Passports With The EU After “Digital Green Pass” Is Announced For Europe
					

Downing Street confirmed UK officials will speak to their EU counterparts after Brussels unveiled plans for a coronavirus vaccine passport.




					www.politicshome.com


----------

